# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  The Wine Trials

## CREGGERS

http://www.thewinetrials.com/2009/10/29/hello-world/

?The Wine Trials 2010 recommends 150 wines under $15 that outscored $50-$150 wines in brown-bag blind tastings of the latest vintages
?Results were compiled, analyzed, and reviewed by a team of scientists including statisticians, neuroscientists, and economists
?More than two-thirds of tasters preferred a $12 Domaine Ste. Michelle Brut, a Washington State sparkling wine, to a $150 Dom Pérignon Champagne
?Author Robin Goldstein examines scientific evidence that wine actually tastes better when you know its expensive: the taste of money, revised and updated for 2010 to include the latest scientific research and a discussion of the controversial reaction to the first edition of The Wine Trials
?The book also includes a guide to conducting your own blind tastings

----------


## MIke R

The book has been my bible since it came out..and a 2011 version is now out

----------


## CREGGERS

I have the original one that came out (2008?), I didn't know there was a 2011 edition.

this quote pretty much sums it up
"Author Robin Goldstein examines scientific evidence that wine actually tastes better when you know its expensive: the taste of money,

----------


## MIke R

sorry....I have an advanced copy..its coming out in September
I thought it was out now

----------


## andynap

> I have the original one that came out (2008?), I didn't know there was a 2011 edition.
> 
> this quote pretty much sums it up
> "Author Robin Goldstein examines scientific evidence that wine actually tastes better when you know its expensive: the taste of money,




What scientific evidence and what is considered expensive??

----------


## CREGGERS

the first line in the original post explains it.
Blind taste testings $100 bottles of wine vs.<$15 in a blind taste test.

----------


## andynap

That doesn't prove that $20 bottle are not just as good. And if it's blind how do they know which ones are expensive?? Doesn't make sense.

----------


## MIke R

I dont remember the specifics of it all Andy because its been a while since I read  the book...but it goes something like this.... in the book  they talked about a study where some people are told they are about to drink a very expensive wine, when its actually a cheap wine, and some people can actually have sensory overload with that information which skews their perceptions and tastes....and if I remember correctly he was examining it all, not necessarily getting on board with it.....

and Creggers we  drink that Chateau Domaine St Michele Sparkling Wine a lot and it is very good.....

----------


## JEK

The paper describes the methodology. http://www.wine-economics.org/workin.../AAWE_WP16.pdf

----------


## andynap

> The paper describes the methodology. http://www.wine-economics.org/workin.../AAWE_WP16.pdf




Boy- how to take the pleasure out of drinking wine.

----------


## CREGGERS

do you enjoy the experience of drinking a  $100 bottle of wine more than a $15 bottle in they are comparable quality ?


Boy- how to take the pleasure out of drinking wine.[/quote]

----------


## amyb

If you taste it and you like it, that's it! Go with it, sip it, be happy.  For goodness sakes, there are more than enough wines and more than enough price points to keep everyone mellow.

----------


## JEK

I'd love a 1961 Pétrus!

----------


## MIke R

Black Box Cab......one of the best finds to come out of that book

----------


## CREGGERS

it would prove that they *taste* as good. Bottom line if you tasted bottles of wine all with the labels hidden and some were  costly  & some that weren't you would rate some of the less expensive bottles higher then the  $100 bottles.





> That doesn't prove that $20 bottle are not just as good. And if it's blind how do they know which ones are expensive?? Doesn't make sense.

----------


## CREGGERS

I have to admit i've never had a box wine before.  Your saying it is good Mike ?





> Black Box Cab......one of the best finds to come out of that book

----------


## MIke R

I am saying it is a good everyday wine yes and I am also saying when I was hesitant about buying it Wendi laughed at me and told me they have been drinking boxed wines in France for quite some time now.....try it.....for everyday its great..28 bucks for the equivalent of four bottles.....and it doesn't turn when opened if it goes unconsumed

----------


## MIke R

Trust the book

----------


## CREGGERS

I do, there's some in that original book  that have become staples for me.
I'll pick up a BOX tonight.... :laugh: 





> Trust the book

----------


## andynap

> I do, there's some in that original book  that have become staples for me.
> I'll pick up a BOX tonight.... :laugh: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You live in PA- the State Stores have that?

----------


## CREGGERS

I'll let you know later, I never went into the box wine section of the state store   :Big Grin:  






> Originally Posted by creggers
> 
> I do, there's some in that original book  that have become staples for me.
> I'll pick up a BOX tonight.... :laugh: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## andynap

I just did a search- nope not even by special order. I didn't think they had that.

----------


## MIke R

Of all the great tips the book has given me....the three best have been

St Michel Brut
Alamosa Malbec
Black Box Cabernet

----------


## Petri

A huge portion of wines are drank and are supposed to be drank young.  It doesn't make a big difference how they are packed as long as it's good one.

In Sweden over 60% of all wine is sold in non-bottle format, mostly in a box.  Even in France we're talking about 25% of all wine.  We're somewhere in the middle.

A good number of better-than-average daily wines are available in boxes.

----------


## CREGGERS

It goes back to the original point that the everyday Joe in the USA views wine as a luxury item where in other parts of the world it's an everyday item on the dinner table.





> A huge portion of wines are drank and are supposed to be drank young.  It doesn't make a big difference how they are packed as long as it's good one.
> 
> In Sweden over 60% of all wine is sold in non-bottle format, mostly in a box.  Even in France we're talking about 25% of all wine.  We're somewhere in the middle.
> 
> A good number of better-than-average daily wines are available in boxes.

----------


## MIke R

CreGgers....I grew up in a house where wine, which was made in my grandfathers basement, was consumed with dinner everyday....poured out of a jug into highball glasses....bottled wine at Sunday dinner only

----------


## andynap

We have wine every night with dinner.

----------


## CREGGERS

I do almost every night also. My post said "everyday Joe" I'd like to think of us as not being everyday Joe's  :) 
It looks like the PA State Stores do carry it  http://www.finewineandgoodspirits.com
Item Code: 000009935

----------


## MIke R

> We have wine every night with dinner.



Us too

----------


## andynap

> I do almost every night also. My post said "everyday Joe" I'd like to think of us as not being everyday Joe's  :) 
> It looks like the PA State Stores do carry it  http://www.finewineandgoodspirits.com
> Item Code: 000009935




You got me. It still shows none.

----------


## CREGGERS

huh... it was there   :Confused:  
I'm going to the store now, I'll check.
Just found it again...weird.
http://www.finewineandgoodspirits.co...Search+Product






> Originally Posted by creggers
> 
> I do almost every night also. My post said "everyday Joe" I'd like to think of us as not being everyday Joe's  :) 
> It looks like the PA State Stores do carry it  http://www.finewineandgoodspirits.com
> Item Code: 000009935
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got me. It still shows none.

----------


## MIke R

here is a visual.....it is literally a black box

----------


## Peter NJ

No box Wine at Malliouhana Hotel Anguilla

----------


## Peter NJ

Or frozen fish..  :cool:

----------


## CREGGERS

Peter, how'd you get a picture of my wine cellar ?  :laugh: 
Got the Black Box Cab, the PA state store in Doylestown had a decent display of it.

----------


## andynap

I got it here too- they had 4 kinds. I'll try the Shiraz next and let Phyl try the Chard. I don't know why I couldn't find it on the website.

----------


## Eddie

So, how is it?

----------


## andynap

Not yet- went to a party today. I'll open it tomorrow.

----------


## JEK

My grocery store had a full selection of Black Box

----------


## JoshA

Here's the original thread about wine trials in the forum. Many of the same wines were there for the first edition.

----------


## JEK

Wegmans pushing Black Box.

----------


## MIke R

16 bucks is really a low price

----------


## andynap

Sure is but the Wegmens that sells wine here is too far and not worth the gas when I can get it up the street almost.

----------


## JEK

They have a great wine section. They are a long drive for me too, but worth it once a month or so.

----------


## cassidain

From right next to AOC Bandol this 3 litre box of rosé is about $6.50/750ml. Pretty darn good at that price. I'm not a greenie, but I admire efficiency, and box wine is uberefficient. Box wine is about 75% of weight of bottle wine and 50% of bulk. Big difference for shipping.

----------


## CREGGERS

yeah I paid $24.99. I have a Wegmans 2 minutes from my house be no wine sold there since I live in Nazi Pennsylvania. 





> 16 bucks is really a low price

----------


## JEK

We have state stores, too, but only for spirits. The governor is trying to privatize our ABC stores to save money.

----------


## CREGGERS

there's been talk of that for years in PA and it never happens.





> We have state stores, too, but only for spirits. The governor is trying to privatize our ABC stores to save money.

----------


## MIke R

21 bucks is about it here

----------


## CREGGERS

speaking of the Wine Trials these are all in the book and I drink them regularly.

Santa Cristina Sangiovese, $12 love this wine
Stracalli Chianti, $10 not your fathers Chianti
Beringer Cab $11
Nathanson Creek Merlot $9.99 for 1.75L (decent  for an everyday table wine, a bargain !
Champagne: Domaine Ste Michelle $12

----------


## KevinS

> We have state stores, too, but only for spirits. The governor is trying to privatize our ABC stores to save money.



LOL - How is stepping away from a monopoly going to save the state money?

----------


## andynap

No payroll and the taxes will still be high

----------


## andynap

[quote=creggers]
yeah I paid $24.99. I have a Wegmans 2 minutes from my house be no wine sold there since I live in Nazi Pennsylvania. 

The 2 Wegmans close to here has wine stores inside and it's still Pennsylvania

----------


## CREGGERS

We just got Beer in our Wegmans but no Wine. I don't & can't drink beer so that doesn't help me.

----------


## andynap

The Liquor Control Board is loosing up- they recently put a wine store inside a restaurant with no liquor license. Some supermarkets are now selling wine and beer and now they have a self-service dispenser beta they are trying. Small steps.

----------


## CREGGERS

I saw the wine vending machine on the news....
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/Pennsylv...news-7405.html

----------


## MIke R

Our state stores only sell hard liquor and wine....grocery stores sell beer and wine but their wine prices are much higher than state store prices

----------


## Dennis

And I can buy liquor at the 7-11.

----------


## MIke R

> speaking of the Wine Trials these are all in the book and I drink them regularly.
> 
> Santa Cristina Sangiovese, $12 love this wine
> Stracalli Chianti, $10 not your fathers Chianti
> Beringer Cab $11
> Nathanson Creek Merlot $9.99 for 1.75L (decent  for an everyday table wine, a bargain !
> Champagne: Domaine Ste Michelle $12





Santa Cristina is one of our everyday wines..but we get it for 8.99 here ( when its on sale )...so is Stracalli but that too is 8.99 on sale....and I have 2 bottles of Domaine St Michele and a bottle of Whispring Angel chilling as i write this for the weekend arrival of Wendi and Lena ( Lena gets the Orangina )

----------


## MIke R

another good everyday red is Il Bastardo

----------


## MIke R

Smoking Loon is another good everyday Cab or Pinot Noir

----------


## KevinS

> Smoking Loon is another good everyday Cab or Pinot Noir



I've tried their whites.  Whooh Whooh Whooh Cough.

----------


## MIke R

never had em...the Cab aint bad....

----------


## andynap

> Smoking Loon is another good everyday Cab or Pinot Noir




Nope- IMHO- LOL. You are getting lower shelf there

----------


## MIke R

ok....well...I like it...not like I like Santa Cristina like it...but I like it....the next level up from Santa Cristina from Antinori, called Toscana is excellent too

----------


## Grey

this is a fun thread.  what do people like for cheap(er) white wines?

----------


## MIke R

Pouilly Fuisse...14.99 in NH

----------


## andynap

Pouilly Fume. Kenwood puts out a nice Chard. The Sav Blancs are reasonable as are the Viogniers

----------


## JEK

Kendall-Jackson chard usually under $10

----------


## JEK

Also Lockwood chard around $10

----------


## andynap

> Kendall-Jackson chard usually under $10




Yes- sometimes here but not always

----------


## amyb

I remember when Kendall Jackson owned the Chard market and was the IN wine. I preferred the  SIMI, remember that one? -but that was way before my wine education began.

----------


## andynap

Simi is still good.

----------


## Dennis

For summer whites, we tend to stick to Spain: Albariño and Verdejo.

I also love Pinot Gris from the Pacific NW. King Estate is a fav.

----------


## Cheri

> And I can buy liquor at the 7-11.



Missouri is one of the most lenient states when it comes to alcohol. I've always thought it was due to Anheuser Busch (now InBev) being located here.  Beer, wine, & liquor can be purchased 7 days a week.  B, W, L can also be purchased at convenience stores, drug stores, gas stations, grocery stores, Wal-Mart, Sams, Costco, as well as the typical liquor stores, bars and restaurants.  We also have lower liquor taxes than do most other states.  When we were in Toronto, I couldn't believe the prices/taxes on liquor.  The prices were astronomical.  And you have to go to special stores depending upon what type of liquor you are wanting to purchase. I remembered it being like that in Florida as well.  I guess it is like that in many states.  

On the other hand, we haven't banned smoking statewide in public places here.  :thumbdown:  St. Louis County did ban it starting in 2011 though.

----------


## Dennis

[quote=Cheri]



> On the other hand, we haven't banned smoking statewide in public places here.  :thumbdown:  St. Louis County did ban it starting in 2011 though.




I think we are in year 3 of the statewide ban on smoking in buildings, parks and beaches.

I'm hoping sidewalks are next...

Hate smoking...hate. it.

----------

